# ovulation like secretions on Progynova



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to check that this is normal and if anything a good sign. Been on progy for 5 days now and I've been 'very wet' since.........I'm assuming that this is because oestrogens back etc but didn't think it would be so soon.

Please let me know that this is normal and just annoying!!!

Tina x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Sounds completely normal too me...

Sending you loads & loads of luck 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Natasha! thanks think I just needed a bit of reassurance!! I'll be thinking of you this weekend - if it hasn't already started. Its all getting a bit close and scarey this end now.........

Keep me posted,
Txx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

i am glad you posted this as I have noticed the same thing happening to me!


----------

